# Ravenna Training and Log Site



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My friend signed me up to hunt the Whitetail at the Ohio Army National Guard site at Newton Falls, Ohio. Two of us will get to gun-hunt for one day on November 13. This is close to West Branch and so there just might be some people here that are familiar with it.
Have any OGF'ers been there before or heard about this place?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Never hunted in there but I've been trying to get in there for years. You done good to get in there. Lots of deer and some big bucks have been taken outta there. I know a few guys who work the hunt and they always get to hunt after it's all over. They can be a little more selective than you will be able to. I work real close to the arsenal and drive by once in a while and always see deer inside the fence. That sounds like a good date to be in there. I'm guessing that the rut should be in full swing about that time. I'll be going to plumbrook for the first time myself. I think we are both in for some good hunting. Let me know if you're coming up a day early to avoid a long drive on the moring of your hunt. I can point you to a place to camp out over night (holiday inn).


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

I've hunted it numerous times, and have seen tons of deer in it, there are only 2 buck hunts there this year, not sure of the dates I normally put in for it and get picked every year do to being in the military we have the required security/back gound check that is required for the sensitive areas. But you should see allot of very large deer both bucks and does. Each area has 2 or 3 people that will be there to assist you, they know every inch of that area, they have been hunting/helping there for some time and just ask them where the deer are moving thru or bedding. They are a wealth of knowledge. I didn't put in for it this year because I was told that I would'nt be here for this deer season, going to be deployed but that was canceled after the deadline for putting in for it, oh well there is always next year. Good luck and if you're after some extra meat make sure you get an urban tag because you can use that also. Let us know how you do. "J"


----------

